# fremde klasse in eclipse projekt einbinden



## blade (26. Jan 2011)

wie binde ich eine klasse mit import in ein eclipse projekt ein?

hallo, ich möchte eine klasse die sich bei mir in einem ordner befindet in einem eigenen project nutzen.
wie binde ich denn diesen ordner in eclipse in mein project ein?

in netbeans mach ich das immer unter properties---> libraries add ...


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2011)

Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Reiter Libraries .> Add External Class Folder...

sollte klappen


----------



## blade (26. Jan 2011)

hallo, also irgendwie klappt das nicht, ich habe einen orgner *inout* hier sind verschiedene *.java* dateien drin, die ich nutzen möchte. aber irgendwie bekomm ich die nicht eingebunden.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2011)

Asso sorry java Files... ich dachte du meist bereits compelierte class Files.. ok dann im Reiter Source Add Folder


----------



## blade (26. Jan 2011)

bekomm jetzt die meldung:

_The declared package "inout" does not match the expected package_

verstehe das nicht so ganz, gibts dafür eine lösung?
und warum darf ich in eclipse die classe nicht main nennen?


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2011)

Natürlich darfst du sie main nennen...
in welchem Verzeichnis liegt den die Java Datei und wie heißt das package?


bzw machs genauso wie es euch der lehrer gezeigt hat... du machst sicher einige Dinge falsch die du als Anfänger nicht wissen kannst....

poste die ersten paar Zeilen der Datei die du verwenden willst. in welchem Pfad sie liegt und den Code wo du sie verwendest und den Pfad der Datei die diese verwendet...


----------



## blade (26. Jan 2011)

die datei liegt in c:\javaPakete\inout\dateiXYZ.java

hier will ich jetzt die dateiXYZ.java einbinden um die darin enthaltenen methoden zu verwenden.

also bin ich auf das projekt ---> properties ---> javaBuildPath--->source--->linkSource  und habe den ordner inout so eingebunden.
jetzt sehe ich auch in dem projekt paket inout und die dateiXYZ.java (steht in default package)
leider sind alle dateien usw ab default package rot angekreuzt. und unter problems steht halt der fehler den ich vorhin gepostet habe.
leider hab ich das thema nicht in der schule, sondern will einfach so für mich mal eclipse ausprobieren, habe sonst nur mit netbeans gearbeitet.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jan 2011)

'c:\javaPakete' wäre demnach der richtige source-Folder, 
denn so wie in normalen Eclipse-Projekten und überall sonst müssen Klassen mit package-Angaben in passenden Unterzeichnissen liegen


----------



## blade (26. Jan 2011)

das wars danke


----------

